# Autoschlüssel gefunden



## mtbconi (2. November 2019)

Hey,

ich habe in Koblenz auf dem Trail des alten Fischerpfads einen Autoschlüssel mit einem grauen Plastikanhänger gefunden. Bitte melden, wer einen vermisst. 
VG


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. November 2019)

Fundbüro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (5. November 2019)

mtbconi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe in Koblenz auf dem Trail des alten Fischerpfads einen Autoschlüssel mit einem grauen Plastikanhänger gefunden. Bitte melden, wer einen vermisst.
> VG



Wenn man einen Autoschlüssel verloren hat schaut man ja auch als Erstes in ein MTB-Forum rein


----------



## ZooTV (5. November 2019)

--- schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Autoschlüssel verloren hat schaut man ja auch als Erstes in ein MTB-Forum rein


Stimmt, hätte er besser in ein forum für schildkrötenliebhaber gepostet.....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. November 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Fundbüro...


Zu einfach, zu naheliegend und zu logisch. Zum Fundbüro gehen nur die hin, die was verloren haben (diese Loser!). 

Finder legen sich Fundgut zu Hause in eine Schublade und warten ab...werde ich nie verstehen!


----------



## mtbconi (5. November 2019)

Er ist eine sie. Und sie hat es hier gepostet, weil es ein steiler Trail war, wo der Schlüssel lag und kein Wanderweg. Daher kann es nur ein biker gewesen sein. Ich gebe den Schlüssel  nun in Koblenz im Fundbüro ab.


----------



## mtbconi (5. November 2019)

Mir ist mittlerweile auch klar, warum ich hier nie etwas poste. ??‍♀️


----------



## seblubb (5. November 2019)

Aber wenn jemand für einen gefundenen AssSaver nen Thread im Regionalteil eröffnet wird er dafür gefeiert


----------

